# Other > Fun and games >  b) Show me

## Suzi

Some pictures from where you live - remember please don't upload them here - you can use the button that looks like a picture of a tree to copy the url of the picture.

----------


## Jaquaia

High Street



Hull Minster



Trinity House Lane



Trinity Indoor Market. This stall makes the best pizza!!!

----------

OldMike (24-03-19)

----------


## Suzi

Jaq! It looks like a beautiful place!

----------


## Jaquaia

A lot of the city centre is gorgeous. You know National Treasure with Robbie Coltrane? Part of that was filmed outside a Weatherspoons in town, the film "Girls Night Out" was filmed partly in the Old Town, and there has recently been a Dickens adaptation filmed in the Old Town with Peter Capaldi. We have some lovely old architecture.

----------


## Jaquaia

A few more!

The Maritime Museum when the Weeping Window was here



Queens Gardens with the BBC building in the background



Drypool Bridge, redecoarted in 2017 to commemorate John Venn who was born in the Drypool Ward. The admin building at Hull Uni is named after him too



And the tidal barrier with The Deep behind it. This was taken from the A63 going over the River Hull

----------

OldMike (24-03-19)

----------


## Suzi

Those are fab! 

Do you want to see where I grew up? 
This is the school I first went to: 
Forres Sandle Manor school. I loved it there!



My secondary school and sixth form:
Godolphin school in Salisbury:



Salisbury Cathedral where I spent a large amount of time! 


and it's stunning interior:

----------

Jaquaia (23-03-19),OldMike (24-03-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Gorgeous!!!

----------


## Suzi

Where I live now? 

Near Hampton Court Palace:



Near the original Birds Eye Building: Very sad to report that it's scheduled for demolition. The sculpture was stolen and was one of a kind. There used to be penguins and flamingos in the reception!



Inside the Church I go to - Jarre can say how beautiful it is as he's been here!:

----------

Jaquaia (24-03-19),OldMike (24-03-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

This is only a 20-30 minute drive from me. That's the great thing about living in Hull, in just half an hour you can be in the countryside or at the seaside

----------

OldMike (24-03-19)

----------


## Suzi

Hengistbury Head - the beach we always went to when we were younger:



The New Forest (now a District Park!):

----------

Jaquaia (24-03-19),OldMike (24-03-19)

----------


## Jarre

A few from Derby
The Library sadly now closing



The New With Derby's Velodrome / Arena 


The Derby college Roundhouse campus design and converted by my company just before I joined and the old roundhouse was saved with a month to spare before it was close to collapsing.

----------

Jaquaia (24-03-19),OldMike (24-03-19),Suzi (24-03-19)

----------


## Suzi

I'm loving this thread!

----------


## OldMike

Me too, so found three pics I hadn't post on my thread (I think).

Pictures taken in Worsley in late February 2019 during that unseasonable warn period.

Old Warke Dam, picture taken by some shadowy photographer sat on his favourite bench  :P: 


St. Marks Church Worsley.


The Ellesmere Memorial Monument off Leigh road, no public access anymore as house owners have expanded their gardens to incorporate it (probably illegally). Last year could hardly see it because the trees were in full leaf during midsummer.

----------

Suzi (24-03-19)

----------


## Mira

Such lovely pictures. Thanks everyone for sharing. I love old houses and buildings.

----------


## Mira

I just got back from a walk and took some pictures. When I walk out my street I reach the small harbour. Then go right and walk into the farming lands. Where they are growing what we dutch people are famous for haha.

----------

Jaquaia (14-04-19),OldMike (14-04-19),Paula (15-04-19)

----------


## Mira



----------


## Suzi

OMG are those tulips? Such beautiful colours! A proper rainbow! I love that picture! It's made me smile so much!

----------


## OldMike

Absolutely beautiful, of course they're tulips Suzi  :O:  thanks for sharing Mira.

----------


## Paula

Oh wow! Thats beautiful!

----------


## Mira

They do look so good. When there are more around, and there will be I will take some more pictures to show.

----------


## Angie

They are beautiful Mira

----------


## Angie

Here are a few of my places mostly from where I was born Manchester so Mike at least should recognise one or two of these and some from where I live now 

St Marys hospital Oxford Road Manchester I was born in this one before it became part of the infirmary




Central Nave hidden gem church city centre Manchester 





Chethams school of music library Manchester 



John Rylands library Manchester

----------

Paula (15-04-19)

----------


## Angie

Manchester town hall 



London Road fire station was left derelict for 30 years as the owners would not do anything with this building but it has now been bought by the council and is going to be refurbished it has quite a history

----------

OldMike (16-04-19)

----------


## Angie

Barnsley town hall I live in Rotherham but come under Barnsley council



Missed a picture this one is of Urmston where I used to live and the shop with the green is Terrys where my Nan used to work you could get most things in there 



Local church near me now 




Countryside near me now

----------

OldMike (16-04-19)

----------


## Mira

These are all so good. Thanks for sharing these. I love seeing a part of history. History of the buildings and our own.

----------

Angie (15-04-19)

----------


## Suzi

Oi Ange! You didn't tell me there were beautiful libraries I could go to in "that there north"....

----------

Angie (15-04-19)

----------


## Jarre

Its going to be a hotel, it is such a beautiful building the old fire station.




> Manchester town hall 
> 
> 
> 
> London Road fire station was left derelict for 30 years as the owners would not do anything with this building but it has now been bought by the council and is going to be refurbished it has quite a history

----------

Angie (15-04-19)

----------


## Angie

Suzi as rough and rough looking some of Manchester is like most cities it has some amazing buildings the museum of science and industry building is over 100 years old aswell, the museums the university midland hotel the list goes on and on of the history, Manchester town hall is historical and at one point they were going to knock it down!

Yup hotel and apartments a courtyard and more Jarre and about time

The owner of the Brittannia hotel had it for years he did nothing with it refused to sell it fought of a compulsory purchase order in the 80's or 90's but  this time after a massive petition by the people of manchester did he then allow manchester council to purchase the firestation off him it has been more than a fire station though it has a very varied history

----------

Jarre (16-04-19)

----------


## Suzi

See I only got to see the shopping centre and oldham....

----------


## Angie

Well the Arndale is now marble not that yukki yellow tile but they closed the underground market in the late 80s which is a shame it was brilliant and your not missing much in Oldham trust me

----------


## Suzi

I wasn't a fan of the parts I saw lol 

I'll have to come up and get you to show me around and show me the nice bits! It is over 20 years since I went....

----------

Angie (04-06-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

> Oi Ange! You didn't tell me there were beautiful libraries I could go to in "that there north"....


I know!!! I want to go to beautiful libraries too!!!

----------

Angie (04-06-19),Suzi (17-04-19)

----------


## Angie

Would love to xx
Oldham has some lovely countryside around it such as saddleworth thats  about it oh and Dovestones is a good walk but you can get mithered by sheep lol

----------

Suzi (17-04-19)

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

> Missed a picture this one is of Urmston where I used to live and the shop with the green is Terrys where my Nan used to work you could get most things in there


My mum lives in urmston, just down the road from where Terrys used to be, it's changed so many times now! I miss the Chinese that used to face it, loved it in there, they're making the whole place very hip and trendy now

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

> See I only got to see the shopping centre and oldham....


I live in Oldham, well technically it's classed as Manchester but I come under Oldham council, it really isn't the best place! I was born in Oldham hospital though and lived in actual Oldham until I was 19

----------


## Angie

My son was born at Oldham hospital it is now part of Manchester and no its not the best of places sadly 
I love Urmston and it is changing we lived on Railway Road. My old school has now been pulled down.
My grandparents lived at Flixton.

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

My mum lives on beech avenue just off church road, I love it in urmston, my mum's going to be moving in the foreseeable future though  :(:

----------


## Angie

I havent been in years my family are in Sale and Partington plus Heywood now well some of them

----------


## Jaquaia

I thought I'd show you a different part of Hull!!! Down by the Humber

----------


## Jaquaia

Sir William de la Pole's statue


Marina


Hull slang on benches by the river


The Deep

----------


## Suzi

Wow! That's beautiful! 
What is "The Deep"? It's an awesome building!

----------


## Jaquaia

It's an aquarium! It's biggest tank is 2.5 million litres!!!! It's the only aquarium in Europe that has green sawfish. And it has penguins!!!

Baby penguin!!!!
https://www.facebook.com/23487851654...7494469621077/

https://www.facebook.com/23487851654...4521725585018/

I love it there but haven't been since before they got the penguins

Just to add, there is a lift that takes you the 2 stories of the main tank. And it's inclusive, I forget what they're called, but it doesn't have a disabled toilet, it's one of those with a hoist and the bench/changing table  :):

----------


## Jarre

Its a changing spaces is what they call that normally has a toilet with space both sides for a chair as some people can only transfer in a single direction. Just an interesting note its current in consultation but Part M of the building regulations which covers accessability in buildings future public buildings will have to have one of those rooms with hoist etc. to pass the building regulations.

----------

Suzi (19-06-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

That's it!!! Thanks Jarre!

----------


## Suzi

> It's an aquarium! It's biggest tank is 2.5 million litres!!!! It's the only aquarium in Europe that has green sawfish. And it has penguins!!!
> 
> Baby penguin!!!!
> https://www.facebook.com/23487851654...7494469621077/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/23487851654...4521725585018/
> 
> I love it there but haven't been since before they got the penguins
> 
> Just to add, there is a lift that takes you the 2 stories of the main tank. And it's inclusive, I forget what they're called, but it doesn't have a disabled toilet, it's one of those with a hoist and the bench/changing table


OMG That looks AMAZING!

I've been looking through their website and it's so cheap to get in! Wow! *plots a 4 1/2 hour journey to take Ferny in the holidays*

----------


## magie06

That looks amazing. We have a seahorse program ongoing in our aquarium.

----------


## Paula

Awwwwwwwwww

----------


## Jaquaia

> OMG That looks AMAZING!
> 
> I've been looking through their website and it's so cheap to get in! Wow! *plots a 4 1/2 hour journey to take Ferny in the holidays*


What I love is you pay that price once and can get in all year!!!

----------


## Suzi

I know! I've been reading! Fern is really excited and has asked for me to bring her in the holidays!

----------

